# Nylon string solid bodies?



## Cheesebuiscut (Feb 18, 2011)

I started taking lessons recently so I've pretty much been playing nothing but my older than me classical and I've gotten used to how great it sounds and its making me want a nylon solid body again.

I've seen random things here and there but never really anything consistent. Also I'm curious if theres any that exist today that can be used with distortion etc and not just a piezo. 

I'm pretty confident there isn't such a thing yet but seeing how companies are coming up with new pickup methods like that one that uses lights or lasers at the bridge it would be interesting if such a thing existed.

Imagine playing something like this for the br00tals.







Can't we all dream?


----------



## ECGuitars (Feb 18, 2011)

Well the problem is that traditional pickups won't work with nylon strings because they aren't reactive to magnetic pickups. Traditional pickups won't pickup the vibrations of the strings. To my knowledge there just isn't something like that, that exists. Your best bet is to find one with a piezo system, as those work on pressure, not a magnetic field.


----------



## Rook (Feb 18, 2011)

The Godin Multiacs get some fairly convincing electric guitar sounds using synth access, sound amazing with just the piezo too.


----------



## bostjan (Feb 18, 2011)

Parker made a nylon fly. 99.999% of all nylon string electric guitars are piezo. There is an optical pickup, but it sounds a lot like a piezo.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Feb 18, 2011)

Would an optical pup do distortion or is it like it might as well be a piezo?

I will think of a hypothetical way to make this work and then never pursue it because it'd be too expensive!


----------



## adrock (Feb 18, 2011)

man that guitar is awesome! i want to build one now...


----------



## Methosborgoff (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm just tossing out ideas here but how about a peizo with a "mock sound hole" just big enough to house a small condenser mic or something. You could even cover the sound hole with color matching mesh.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Feb 20, 2011)

adrock said:


> man that guitar is awesome! i want to build one now...


 
Yep, I now know what my next build will be.


----------



## TimSE (Feb 20, 2011)

dont Parker make an "electric" nylon solid?

EDIT: Bam





http://www.rattleanddrum.com/product/7963/parker-select-nylon-fly-trans-butterscotch


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Feb 20, 2011)

Yeah that has just a piezo like all the others. 

I'm more curious about trying to find a way to make nylon strings do everything else.


----------



## Rook (Feb 20, 2011)

Why don't you go the other way round and get a new Line 6 Variax? You can get some decent nylon sounds out of it and it's obviously got actual pickups and steel strings, so you'll get real overdrive sounds too.

EDIT:1500 posts!


----------



## Variant (Feb 25, 2011)

I used to own an Ibanez SC500. It was stupid awesome. Some assclowns stole it (along with my other guitars) when I was on vaction back in the day.


----------



## hypermagic (May 8, 2011)

Variant said:


> I used to own an Ibanez SC500. It was stupid awesome. Some assclowns stole it (along with my other guitars) when I was on vaction back in the day.




When I was looking at scherzo1928's build thread I was thinking, "Damn a solid nylon with a sleek ergonomic body like a saber would be awesome."

Then I cross-referenced this thread and saw your post. Shit's goddamned scary sometimes.

Massive amounts of want.


----------



## Deadnightshade (May 8, 2011)

I'm not sure if the type of strings and the action of a nylon stringed will help you with the br00tz,at least play-wise..Unless you're going for a really special sound and riffing style.

IMHO some extraordinary cleans with additional effects and stuff would be where such an instrument can shine..


----------



## scherzo1928 (May 8, 2011)

hypermagic said:


> When I was looking at scherzo1928's build thread I was thinking, "Damn a solid nylon with a sleek ergonomic body like a saber would be awesome."
> 
> Then I cross-referenced this thread and saw your post. Shit's goddamned scary sometimes.
> 
> Massive amounts of want.


 
Yeah, I thought a lot about that. But since I wanted to chamber it, and I couldnt get a top thick enough for those carves, Im going with a flat top.


----------



## ticklemeasian (May 8, 2011)

here's a thought, just buy one with the piezo and then plug the thing in to a axefx.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 8, 2011)

Well, this is chambered, and it uses an optical pickup.


----------



## shanejohnson02 (May 8, 2011)

I was thinking that something like the Graptech Ghost could get some insanely heavy sounds out of a keyboard / synth controller, something like a rack-mounted Yamaha Motif. It wouldn't be guitar-heavy, but a "blood-curdling distorted pipe organ of death" heavy.


----------

